# Surf fishing w/o waders???



## djnimbus (May 6, 2013)

Is the water still warm enough to get in without waders?? I am considering Galveston, Surfside or Sargent.... leaning towards Galveston. 

Any ideas on where the reds have been hitting from the shore?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

If you have some bring em!


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

If you are just wading out to cast and have dry, warm clothes back on shore, you can get by with no waders.

I use a wetsuit or waders this time of year. Wetsuit if I am trying to get to the 2nd gut or waders if only trying to hit the first gut.

There are still bull and slot reds in the surf, second half of the incoming tide has worked best for me in the last several weeks. Crab for bull reds and dead shrimp for slot reds worked better than cut bait for me this weekend and last week.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

You don't need waders if you cast from shore......If you can cast past the first sand bar from the beach....good enough!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

I can easily hit past second sandbar while wading just knee deep. Good enough for me. I would choose waders over wetsuit if i were going to put on some protection. Sitting around in a wetsuit all day doesn't sound like much fun whereas waders you can take off easily.


----------



## djnimbus (May 6, 2013)

went to Surfside yesterday,... a lot of surfers out, and very rough surf... big waves, so the wade fishing option was totally out... went on the jetties, and the water that got on my feet was more than cold, so couldn't imagine having stood in it for any length of time.

Not one single bite on cut bait.... used whiting ( freshly caught ), croaker and mullet... not one bite.

I plan on getting a set of waders soon... any recommendations... seen 'em from $69 - $499


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

I went Saturday most of the day in shorts up to my waist. Not too bad and I was comfortable all day. Conditions were very poor and oter guys I talked to did not have much luck. I would have chosen the bay/channels but the kids wanted to go to the beach. Had a good time anyway. Minimal bait in the water. Surf was rough and guts not really well defined.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

djnimbus said:


> I plan on getting a set of waders soon... any recommendations... seen 'em from $69 - $499


I have had them all. cheapies to high dollar goretex. One thing all of mine had in common is they all leak after two years. Granted I did/do/used to do alot of wing shooting in them so that may contribute to them all leaking at the knees (sitting down alot??). One thing I would definitely steer clear of is those heavy duty 600-800 denier nylon 'heavy duty' waders. I had a pair and they lasted a season. Seems like the tougher the material the more abrasive it is and the more it just rubs together. Plus they were very unwieldy to walk in. . Right now i'm rolling a pair of leaking goretex redheads from BassPro. I may just get another pair since they are light and just spend another 150-200 every two years for waders. That has been my norm for the last few seasons anyways. Granted, I never have spent the time to gum them up and repair them so that may be something to consider too, how repairable are they. I just buy new ones though. One thing too , for me neoprene is way too hot for down here. We aren't breaking holes in ice in duck ponds and the water is only in the 50's. This is coming from someone who used to live in NH so you may feel differently.


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

I wear my wetsuit under my waders while I'm wade fishing. When I'm ready to yak out shark baits, I take off the waders. When I'm finished, I take off the wetsuit, put on dry clothes and then waders over the top while the wetsuit is drying out. My wetsuit is a high quality Ripcurl and waders are cheapie Magellons with neoprene socks from Academy. Works great for me for water temp down to 50deg.


----------

